# AEM performance intake maintenance



## 350Zrush (Aug 22, 2007)

I just bought a 2003 350Z which has an AEM performance intake.
Could someone please let me know any maintenance tips for this intake and how to do it.
I'm afraid I'm not very mechanically inclined but would like to try it on my own.

I was also curious as to how much horsepower this intake adds to the stock 287 HP on this car? 
Thanks for your help.:banana:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

350Zrush said:


> I just bought a 2003 350Z which has an AEM performance intake.
> Could someone please let me know any maintenance tips for this intake and how to do it.
> I'm afraid I'm not very mechanically inclined but would like to try it on my own.
> 
> ...


From AME's web site it looks to be a rinse dry and use.

AEM - Cold Air Intakes

AME is a good air filter and congrats of your new purchase!


----------



## 350Zrush (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Spongrider


----------

